# Windows 8.1 Metro Apps Crash



## 135boomer (Nov 4, 2009)

After upgrading from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 Metro apps won't open anymore. Opening the app will show the splash screen and then exit to the desktop with the icon still present in the task bar. Task Manager does not show the app as running. I have an HP Envy 20 running Windows 8.1 and AVG. Been researching this for the past 2 days

Thing that I have tried while researching this problem on the internet include:

1. In Administrative Powershell console entered: Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register Env:SystemRoot ImmersiveControlPanelAppxManifest.xml

2. Checked and insured proper Screen Resolution. Insured resolution was above 1024 x by something (1650 x 1050) currently at CMD 1600 x 900.

3. Downloaded and ran the Modern UI App troubleshooter and checked for issues.

4. Clean Booted

5. CMD in Admin mode (sfc /scannow - No problems detected)

6. All drivers are up to date including video drivers.

The Metro Style Microsoft apps still crash. The third party apps still run without problem, as is the Windows Store app. In Windows 8 I never had any problem running any app. Right now it's not a big deal since I have other ways to accomplish, for instance, email. It's just really aggravating.


Any suggestion how to solve this?

Thanks
135boomer


----------



## 135boomer (Nov 4, 2009)

Just tried:

Powershell and typed:

Get-AppXPackage | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}

No change


----------

